# Molly And Bronson



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Here they are together


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

They are sooo cute!!!


----------



## PinkChipoo (Nov 4, 2011)

They are a real adorable pair! can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you 
They really make me giggle together now. Molly has really done me proud with the way she has accepted Bronson. She takes all the nips off him and doesn't bother about it :thumbup::thumbup: I was extremely worried when i brought him home, thinking she would never accept him. But i couldn't be happier about being wrong


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Aww they are so beautiful!!! My first dog when i left home was an english bull she really thought she was human !! They are brilliant dogs!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Super cute photo of them together, was there some treats on you? :thumbup:


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Believe it or not, no!! Not this time  His training is coming on in leaps and bounds. . . . . must be the help of Molly :thumbup:


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I'm in love:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

lovely dogs :thumbup:


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

So so so beautiful! I love them!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad they are really getting on OK and all the earlier worries were unfounded.
They are both adorable.


----------



## mitalisharma34 (Nov 10, 2011)

BullyMolly said:


> Here they are together


How their eyes are looking.Looking so dangerous.


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad they are really getting on OK and all the earlier worries were unfounded.
> They are both adorable.


Completely, and I couldn't be happier about it 
Thank you for all your advise, you certainly know your stuff :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

BullyMolly said:


> Completely, and I couldn't be happier about it
> Thank you for all your advise, you certainly know your stuff :thumbup::thumbup:


How is Molly in general has she been OK since her last episode??


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> How is Molly in general has she been OK since her last episode??


Sorry i havent replied since, but been busy and not been on here really. But Molly was doing great, but yesterday morning she had another fit 
Not as bad, but still she had another. I used the ice pack on her back and she came round much quicker. 
Vet is more or less convinced it epilepsy. And with the new pup, maybe its stressed her more than we thought. 
Just really hoping she doesnt have any more in the near future. As i REALLY dont want to medicate her.
I have orderd them scullcap tablets, just waiting for them to be delivered, so hopefully they will help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

BullyMolly said:


> Sorry i havent replied since, but been busy and not been on here really. But Molly was doing great, but yesterday morning she had another fit
> Not as bad, but still she had another. I used the ice pack on her back and she came round much quicker.
> Vet is more or less convinced it epilepsy. And with the new pup, maybe its stressed her more than we thought.
> Just really hoping she doesnt have any more in the near future. As i REALLY dont want to medicate her.
> I have orderd them scullcap tablets, just waiting for them to be delivered, so hopefully they will help.


Sorry shes had another, but glad at least the Ice pack helped with the recovery.
If some of it is stressed based, hopefully the scullcap and valerian will help as it keeps them calmer. The neurologist I saw with Nanuq mentioned it and Richard Allport who is a well known both conventional vet and runs/owns a large refferal centre of alternative therapies always reccomends it for epilspesy and one of the best all round natural calmers in general too. Hopefully it will help.


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Sorry shes had another, but glad at least the Ice pack helped with the recovery.
> If some of it is stressed based, hopefully the scullcap and valerian will help as it keeps them calmer. The neurologist I saw with Nanuq mentioned it and Richard Allport who is a well known both conventional vet and runs/owns a large refferal centre of alternative therapies always reccomends it for epilspesy and one of the best all round natural calmers in general too. Hopefully it will help.


I am relieved that it helped, as my kids actually saw this one! She came round so quick compared to last time, and was able to go back to being her normal cheeky self in no time
I was a whole lot calmer after reading those links you gave me also :thumbup:
The read up on the Scullcap is great, just really hope they help. 
I really cant thank you enough for pointing me in the right direction


----------

